# the eleven supernovas + 7 shichibukai vs whitebeard pirates



## badass123 (Aug 20, 2013)

location: Marineford 
distance: 70 feet
restriction: none 

post timeskip supernovas 

who wins?


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 20, 2013)

WB wipes the supernovas in one shot 

Then proceed to the warlords


----------



## Urouge (Aug 20, 2013)

WB pirates ain't losing this


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 20, 2013)

SNs and Shichiboukai win


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 20, 2013)

Adding SN fodder doesn't change shit. 

Without the Admirals + Garp + Sengoku, the Shichibukai don't have the clear advantage over the WB crew as they had in Marineford.

There is only one Yonko level fighter amongst the Shichibukai in Mihawk, in contrast to the 5-6 Admiral-Yonko level fighters the WG forces had in total during the war including Mihawk, and we all know that in this matchup against the WB Pirates, Mihawk alone isn't enough to hold the fort, when the forces on his side are so weak.


----------



## Bansai (Aug 20, 2013)

Wait, are we talking about post skip Apoo, Bonney, Capone, Urouge, X Drake, Hawkins, Kid, Killer, Law, Zoro and Luffy? Or are we just talking about the pre-skip Supernovas we've seen during the SA arc?


----------



## Mys??lf (Aug 20, 2013)

WB babyshakes these fodder


----------



## Dunno (Aug 20, 2013)

Which 7 of the Shichibukai? Cuz atm we have one totally unknown who might be everything from mid high tier to mid top tier, and that's a lot of variance. Also, are all of Whitebeards allies included, or is it just his main fleet? If it's just WBs main forces, the Shichibukai and SNs might take this. Mihawk with some backup (maybe the unknown Shichibukai?) takes on WB. Doflamingo and Hancock with maybe Kid and Law for backup defeats/incapacitates Marco and Jozu. Luffy and Zoro takes care of Vista and then there's only fodder left for the rest of the supernova/Shichibukai to handle.


----------



## Ajin (Aug 20, 2013)

WB & Marco kill all Supernovas, Jozu & Vista beat Mihawk, and we have only 6 shichibukai. 10 commanders probably can win this fight, but if not, WB & Marco help them. 

WB Pirates high diff.


----------



## blueframe01 (Aug 20, 2013)

well if the WB pirates are relatively as strong as the other Yonkous then the SN & Shichibukai combo would win IMO. WB's no doubt a huge problem, but the rest of them would be beaten simply by being outnumbered & hexxed. Use Mihawk to stall WB (he's admiral / Shanks level so he'll push WB for a some time) while the 4-6 remaining best fighters gang up on Marco & Jozu (id say BB & Boa vs Marco while Dofla & Luffy vs Jozo), and finally have both Zoro & Killer take on Vista. The rest of them (the likes of Drake, Apoo, Hawkins, Jimbe, Kuma should all be capable of beating the commanders by themselves. Lastly we have Law. This is a guy who is capable of wrecking havoc in a battlefield if left alone. I left him out because hes capable of teleporting around the battlefield, to sneakshot any members of the WB who isn't anticipating it. He's pretty much a hexxed version of Onigumo. And with so each one of them already fighting so many members, it shouldn't be hard to do so IMO. He should easily overwhelm the weakest members quickly, and together move to the bigger targets.


----------



## Dexx (Aug 20, 2013)

The Whitebeard pirates are not losing this. Hell, Whitebeard alone would wipe the floor with them, if not for Mihawk. Marco and Jos defeat Mihawk, while Whitebeard solos the rest. Commanders stalemate/defeat Supernovas.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 20, 2013)

The Shichibukai have like one heavy hitter thats Mihawk...
Give supernovas, Croc and Moria 5-6 arcs to establish their power and they might have a decent chance at taking this.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 20, 2013)

WB solos.

Gurararara.


----------



## Typhon (Aug 20, 2013)

The supernoava or atleast Luffy, Zoro, Law, Kidd, Apoo, and Hawkins should all be about as strong or stronger then a WB commander (discounting Jozu, Vista, and Marco.) 

No way in hell are they fodder just to get in the way. The only problems are that there is no one there to stop Marco and Mihawk won't be able to take down WB so I'll give it to the WB pirates off those facts alone.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Aug 20, 2013)

Really hard to tell. We still have no clue on how strong most of the post TS supernovas are and some Shichibukais still didn't show their true strenght. But judging on what we have, WB pirates most likely take this.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 20, 2013)

Whitebeard pirates win.


----------



## Luis209 (Aug 20, 2013)

Whitebeard > Mihawk
Marco > Doflamingo
Jozu > Yami Teach
Vista > Boa Hancock
Rakuyo > Post skip Luffy
Ace ~ Post Skip Kid
Blamenco + Fossa > Post skip Law
Blenheim + Izo > Post skip x-Drake
Namur + Kingdew > Post Skip Basil Hawkins
Haruta > Crocodile
Atmos > Moria

Whitebeard and Marco win fast enough to clean the remaining Supernovas and Jinbei. Whitebeard pirates win.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 20, 2013)

Are we including the WB's allies also? if not, this one is a hard one. Stop the wanking guys. excluding Marco, Ace, Jozu and Vista; the commanders can do nothing to the strongest SNs and warlords.

Mihawk holds WB as much as he can.
Dofla + Hancock can probably take care of Marco after a hard fight of course.
Yami teach + Law + Kidd should be able to beat Jozu
Sanji + Luffy should take care of Ace.
Zoro + Killer + Hawkins should take care of Vista
X Drake + the remaining SNs and warlords wipe the floor with the fodder commanders. 

Their fight might not go as this scenario, but again, we really have no idea.


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 20, 2013)

really cant see why PostTS SN will be a non-factor here. Its like 2 years means nothing to some of u guys.

Whoever wins it wount be easy at all. i think SN+Shichibukai has the better chance of winning here. agree with 0oLawliet0o about match ups.


----------



## trance (Aug 20, 2013)

Marco and Vista stall Mihawk.
Jozu beats DD high difficulty.

Whitebeard godstomps everyone else the proceeds to quake Mihawk.


----------



## Purple Tiger (Aug 20, 2013)

11 SN and shichibukai win. WB would have a heart attack and Mihawk would then cut his head off, without WB the WB pirates inevitably lose.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 20, 2013)

Without Mihawk & Doflamingo, this wouldn't even be worth debating.



oOLawlietOo said:


> Are we including the WB's allies also? if not, this one is a hard one. Stop the wanking guys. excluding Marco, Ace, Jozu and Vista; the commanders can do nothing to the strongest SNs and warlords.
> 
> Mihawk holds WB as much as he can.
> Dofla + Hancock can probably take care of Marco after a hard fight of course.
> ...



They cannot wipe the floor with them lol.

Believe it or not, the lower Commanders are not complete pushovers to the SN or some of the warlords. We might be able to power scale some of these Commanders to be vaguely VA level, based on the fact that they shouldn't be weaker than their allied captains. I can definitely see people like Blamenco, Fossa, Izo, Rakuyo, & Blenheim being around VA level. These 5 in particular, have been highlighted to be stronger than the other 6 of the 11 remaining Commanders.

As for these remaining warlords fighting them, we have Kuma, whom I admit, is an important factor against these lower Commanders. We also have Moriah, who was on par with Curiel, and Jinbe. 

Nothing implies that Apoo, Capone, or Bonney are even as strong as those Yonko Commanders, and overall, in terms of numbers, these Commanders outnumber X Drake + Urouge + Bonney + Capone + Apoo + Jinbei, Moriah, Kuma, whom count up to 8 people, so they get outnumbered by 3. 

Some of these Commanders are VA level fighters, while we don't know if the same can be said of Urouge, Bonney, or Capone yet(Apoo could be, due to his alliance with Hawkins & Kidd, showing that he can't be too far from them), or how they stack up against them. X Drake, Kuma, & Jinbei will still have trouble, and Moriah is a non factor for any VA level fighter.

Even if the "remaining SN + Warlords" beat the lower Commanders, they will not wipe the floor with them.

Everyone needs to realize that the Commanders not named Marco, Jozu, Vista, Ace, might not be a factor against any Admiral level fighter, but that doesn't mean that they are useless everywhere else.


----------



## Luis209 (Aug 20, 2013)

Why people is counting with Sanji? He isn't a supernova.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 20, 2013)

So it's pretty much WB pirates vs Mihawk, DD, and Hancock?

I'll give it to the WB pirates.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mihawk - Hancock - Kidd > Whitebeard
Law - Blackbeard - Luffy - Croc > Marco
Doflamingo > Jozu
Jimbe - X Drake - Zoro > Vista
Kuma, Asgard Moria, Killer, Bonney, Hawkins, Apoo, Capone > Atmos, and the rest of da fodders..


----------



## punisher223 (Aug 20, 2013)

The WB pirates takes this they outnumber them way too much, though they would probably loose most of their fodder divisions. (???  6-16 I guess ???)


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 20, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Without Mihawk & Doflamingo, this wouldn't even be worth debating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trust me when I say this, the rest of the commanders have 0 % chance in defeating the likes of Luffy in a 1 vs 1. X drake should not be far away from Luffy if not a bit stronger, add Jinbei to X drake and the rest of the warlords and SNs, they literally wipe the floor with the fodder commanders. It was also highlighted that those commanders cannot do shit to an admiral, those SNs are about to fuck with yonkous, Luffy is about to beat a legendary pirate, and like I said, X drake is not far behind if not a bit stronger and let's not forget the people on Drake's side.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 20, 2013)

Someone can hold Mihawk for a while for WB to spam his quakes


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah like the SNs and the rest of the warlords are going to stay in a line waiting for the quakes to hit them. And WB is not going to spam it randomly risking hitting the fodder sons and kill them lol.


----------



## trance (Aug 20, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Yeah like the SNs and the rest of the warlords are going to stay in a line waiting for the quakes to hit them. And WB is not going to spam it randomly risking hitting the fodder sons and kill them lol.



Besides Mihawk and DD (both of whom will be stalled), what can the rest of team one do to WB?


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 21, 2013)

First, why do you think Mihawk and DD are going to be stalled? Mihawk will probably be the one who fight WB since these two are the strongest. 2nd, I'm pretty sure 11 SNs + 5 warlords are not going to be bunch of fodders to old WB. If someone like squardo could stab him ( his guard being down is not out concern right now ) then the SNs can probably wound WB too. killing him is another matter though. But like I said, it'll be Mihawk who fights WB, and these two are not beating each other with less than high-extreme difficulty. 

The way I see it, Mihawk takes on WB for a while. The rest beat the commanders then all gang up on WB.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 21, 2013)

When was it required to be the strongest against the strongest? Vista can hold Mihawk for at least a while, Marco can kill DD. We still have 2 AoE monsters via Ace and WB and one who can tank damage via Jozu.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 21, 2013)

That's how things usually work. Read the Manga and you'll agree, if you don't.. then you're just sticking to your opinion just because you're bias.


----------



## Dexx (Aug 21, 2013)

> The rest beat the commanders then all gang up on WB.



Frankly said, this is not going to happen.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 21, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> That's how things usually work. Read the Manga and you'll agree, if you don't.. then you're just sticking to your opinion just because you're bias.



I'm sorry? You're basing this match-up on how the SH's does it every arc? 

This a group vs group activity at once, not "I'll hunt down my equal match-up", this is more like MF than EL/generic type of battle. It's an all out war, you don't go for your match up, you take out whoever you can, not the "Oh you're as strong as me, I'll fight you" type of clash.


----------



## trance (Aug 21, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> First, why do you think Mihawk and DD are going to be stalled? Mihawk will probably be the one who fight WB since these two are the strongest. 2nd, I'm pretty sure 11 SNs + 5 warlords are not going to be bunch of fodders to old WB. If someone like squardo could stab him ( his guard being down is not out concern right now ) then the SNs can probably wound WB too. killing him is another matter though. But like I said, it'll be Mihawk who fights WB, and these two are not beating each other with less than high-extreme difficulty.
> 
> The way I see it, Mihawk takes on WB for a while. The rest beat the commanders then all gang up on WB.



By himself, Marco is close to Mihawk's level (Marco likely knows this too). Give him Vista (who enjoys crossimg blades with Mihawk) and Mihawk is completely stalled. Jozu can definitely at least stall DD.

The rest are slippery but pose little if any threat to WB as he was prior to the War if the Best.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 21, 2013)

Even Jozu and Vista can stall Mihawk for at least a while


----------



## trance (Aug 21, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Even Jozu and Vista can *stalk* Mihawk for at least a while



If you say so.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 21, 2013)

Whatever


----------



## Orca (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know why people think WB is the only one who can match to mihawk. You can't go directly for the king as Marco said himself. Marco is enough for mihawk.
On the other hand the SN aren't fodder either.

I'm giving this to WB pirates solely because of WB. Otherwise it could go either way.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 21, 2013)

Battousai said:


> I'm sorry? You're basing this match-up on how the SH's does it every arc?
> 
> This a group vs group activity at once, not "I'll hunt down my equal match-up", this is more like MF than EL/generic type of battle. It's an all out war, you don't go for your match up, you take out whoever you can, not the "Oh you're as strong as me, I'll fight you" type of clash.



You're only seeing this from one side, and that is you're side. I'm glad you brought up MF, who has been fighting WB the most? Akainu. why? cuz he was probably the strongest in the battlefield along with the other admirals who had their share of fighting WB as well. 

Now, Let's say Vista and Marco try stalling Mihawk, you think the SNs and the other warlords would let them do as they please? Just like how Luffy was getting attacked by Hody's men, then Zoro and Sanji stopped them and took them on. That's how I see things happening in this scenario. Unless WB is going to run and keep stalling, then that's another story, but we all know that's not going to happen. 

And yes, usually the strongest in both groups fight, that's how things are done. SHs in every Arc. Ace vs the BB's. WB vs the admirals...etc


----------



## MYJC (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't wait until Kaidou/Big Mom goes down...I'm tired of the Supernova underestimation around here.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 21, 2013)

i'm tired of the rookie wank that has been plaguing this section recently


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 21, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> You're only seeing this from one side, and that is you're side. I'm glad you brought up MF, who has been fighting WB the most? Akainu. why? cuz he was probably the strongest in the battlefield along with the other admirals who had their share of fighting WB as well.



Were the Admirals the only that tried to attack WB? I think not. That's my point from the very start, in this kind of battle, your not inclined to just attack 1 enemy.



> Now, Let's say Vista and Marco try stalling Mihawk, you think the SNs and the other warlords would let them do as they please? Just like how Luffy was getting attacked by Hody's men, then Zoro and Sanji stopped them and took them on. That's how I see things happening in this scenario. Unless WB is going to run and keep stalling, then that's another story, but we all know that's not going to happen.



Oh please, WB has clear advantage of the situation here. He has muscle and AoE on his side. WB's crew dictates the situation because  they have better chance of winning. I don't know why you're even bringing Hody vs SH here, were the battle was totallyu one sided and the strongest on one team isn't even a challenge for the latter.



> And yes, usually the strongest in both groups fight, that's how things are done. SHs in every Arc. Ace vs the BB's. WB vs the admirals...etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 22, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Were the Admirals the only that tried to attack WB? I think not. That's my point from the very start, in this kind of battle, your not inclined to just attack 1 enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 22, 2013)

Come again? WB pirates has 16 division and they are outnumbered?


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 22, 2013)

Lawliet, if we base things off ur scenario, the 11 Commanders outnumber their SN and Shichi opponents whom number up to 8

that match up is not going to be one where they are going to be 'wiping the floor' with anyone. 

Those lower Commanders are VA level, and only a few of the SNs they are fighting against are that. If they win, it would only be largely due to Drake, Kuma, and Jinbe. 


If you want, i can respond to your reply to my post, which was directed to ur scenario, which i forgot to respond to yet.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 22, 2013)

Are we not counting the fodders? Because they somehow can play the role of keeping someone busy.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 22, 2013)

oh crap, I counted 12 commanders only, my bad. so is it 16 commanders + WB vs 11 Supernovas + 8 warlords. Still outnumbered o.o, Am I missing something -.-?


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 22, 2013)

come on. There is nothing much to debate here guys . The result of this match is totally up to one's view on how strong SN is.

Most of the people consider them as a non-factor here ,thus WB & co win is obvious & one sided here.

I am one of those very few people who consider SN to be way stronger than most of OL thinks they r. Thus our opinion is completely different .


only time will tell who is r8 and who is dead wrong about SNs strength. But, for now,at least until the end of Dressrosa arc pause this topic.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 22, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> come on. There is nothing much to debate here guys . The result of this match is totally up to one's view on how strong SN is.
> 
> Most of the people consider them as a non-factor here ,thus WB & co win is obvious & one sided here.
> 
> ...



Luffy is already beating a legendary pirate without going all out. This legendary pirate can probably pwn the shit out of the weak commanders. Those dudes showed no sign of Haki at all, and one of them got completely controlled by Doflamingo (Not sure if it happened in the Manga or not, someone can check)


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 22, 2013)

Is BB counted as Warlord?


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 22, 2013)

OP says 7 warlord and 11 postTS SN . So, its not specified. I considered this 7 as warlords for this match ups

Mihawk,DD,Yami Teach,Boa Hammok,Kuma,Jinbei,Moria and 11 SN.


----------



## badass123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Is BB counted is Warlord?



it could be any 7 shichibukai


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 22, 2013)

I wasn't counting BB.

You need to clarify man, because there are shitloads of possible option.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 22, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Luffy is already beating a legendary pirate without going all out. *This legendary pirate can probably pwn the shit out of the weak commanders. *Those dudes showed no sign of Haki at all, and one of them got completely controlled by Doflamingo (Not sure if it happened in the Manga or not, someone can check)



That is baseless bro, i'm sorry. I have to be objective here.

As I said before, just because those commanders couldn't do shit to Akainu, doesn't mean that they are useless in every other scenario. 

And this Legendary pirate is past his prime by a lot.

Also, Luffy isn't already beating him. I'm sure he would win, but you cannot surmise on the difficulty of the match, when it has not concluded yet.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like we're debating on different views/teams lol. Let's make this right  OP said any warlord, so let me do this 

team Mihawk:
1-Mihawk
2- Doflamingo
3- Hancock
4- The new warlord who cut off Z's arm 
5- Yami teach
6- Brain Kuma
7- Jinbei

+ the 11 supernovas vs WB and his 16 commanders

discuss?


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 22, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> That is baseless bro, i'm sorry. I have to be objective here.
> 
> As I said before, just because those commanders couldn't do shit to Akainu, doesn't mean that they are useless in every other scenario.
> 
> ...



I realize that's it's baseless, but I know you have that feeling in your heart that says it's true. One of those commanders got controlled by Ddoflamingo to kill his own division members. That does not strike me as a powerful commander, the rest are more or less on his level. The only strong ones are Marco/Vista/Jozu and Ace, it has been highlighted more than once that those are the ones that can make a difference, the rest are just meh lol


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 22, 2013)

All post TS SN? Can we make it all those who have post ts feats gets post TS version and featless individuals are pre-TS? or?


Fuck that new warlord, Croc or Buggy so we can have basis


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 22, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Looks like we're debating on different views/teams lol. Let's make this right  OP said any warlord, so let me do this
> 
> team Mihawk:
> 1-Mihawk
> ...


make it Post TS teach for better match up 

and btw

the new warlord solos everyone


----------



## badass123 (Aug 22, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Looks like we're debating on different views/teams lol. Let's make this right  OP said any warlord, so let me do this
> 
> team Mihawk:
> 1-Mihawk
> ...



go with his list


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 22, 2013)

Buggy is an overkill, let's leave him out of this.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 22, 2013)

So Croc instead of Buggy?


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 22, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> I realize that's it's baseless,* but I know you have that feeling in your heart that says it's true*. One of those commanders got controlled by Ddoflamingo to kill his own division members. That does not strike me as a powerful commander, the rest are more or less on his level. The only strong ones are Marco/Vista/Jozu and Ace, it has been highlighted more than once that those are the ones that can make a difference, the rest are just meh lol



lol wut
hahahaha don't resort to the 'you know it is true in your heart' stuff lol

No, Doflamingo is just very powerful. He also fodderized Smoker and a number of VAs easily. That doesn't mean Chinjao would own the shit out of Smoker or someone like Vergo.

The Commanders are not on the same level, and Atmos was made to look more incompetent than the rest. The others are on the same level as the allied captains, and so many of them are VA level, like Blenheim, Rakuyo, Blamenco, Fossa, etc. 

It has been highlighted that Marco/Vista/Joz are the only ones that can make a difference against an Admiral, but Don Chinjao isn't an Admiral, and neither are the SN. 

As i said before, this gross underestimation of the lower Commanders is pretty mindless, since it's incongruent to say that they are incompetent in dealing with opponents who should be around the VA range, just because they failed against an Admiral, whom Don Chinjao wouldn't fare any better against, and would get one-shotted.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 22, 2013)

WB pirates win.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 22, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> lol wut
> hahahaha don't resort to the 'you know it is true in your heart' stuff lol
> 
> No, Doflamingo is just very powerful. He also fodderized Smoker and a number of VAs easily. That doesn't mean Chinjao would own the shit out of Smoker or someone like Vergo.
> ...



The thing is, I don't see the weaker commanders as VA level. At least not as strong as the likes of Momonga for example. They can hold their own for a while, sure, give them a run for their money? doubt it. 

Doflamingo and Hancock are certainly above any VA we know. The strongest Supernovas will never lose to a VA post skip, not even Momonga, I can at least promise you that. 

Law and Kuma's haxness might be enough to deal with the weaker commanders, if they have no chance in defending against Law, he can literally one shoot them. Not like  the strongest commanders are going to let it happen easily, but you get what I mean. 

Let's try discussing this with the list I posted earlier. 

Mihawk fights WB.

Doflamingo + Yami Teach vs Marco

Kidd + Luffy + the new world vs Jozu

Zoro + killer + Hawkins vs Vista

Jinbei + Apoo + Urouge  + Bonney + Capone  vs Ace

Law + Hancock + Brain Kuma vs the rest of the commanders. 

How do you see this going?


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 22, 2013)

you totally altered the scenarios though.

your first one had to do with Drake and the other SNs plus some other warlords theoretically being Jinbe, Moriah, and Kuma, fighting the other Commanders.

And no, one can't promise anything when we haven't seen how the top VAs would handle someone like Chinjao. 

Assuming that the lower Commanders aren't in the VA range or as strong as some of the top VAs would be largely biased, as it doesn't make sense for the Yonko crew's core leaders to turn out to be weaker than the allied captains, whom are VA level by virtue of facing off on even grounds, against VAs, especially when they have been highlighted more. 

I think it's highly biased to think that they can do little more than hold them off for a while. Oda has given us no reason to think that the lower Commanders were weaker than the Vice Admirals. 

The fact that they couldn't do jack to an Admiral means nothing, as the VAs wouldn't be able to do shit either. 

Blenheim, Rakuyo, Fossa, Blamenco, and Jiro, are definitely not below VA level. It doesn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 22, 2013)

10th division commander was on par with marineford Moria....
Vice admiral are stronger than those commanders


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, I might have went a little too far when I said they're not VA level. Some of them are probably VA level,but my point still stands.  I know that I made up the scenario and the match ups when we have no idea if that's how it's going to be if this scenario actually happens. However, there is no way that the weaker commanders would push the likes of the strongest SNs to their limits, let a lone the likes of Hancock. These guys ( the SNs ) are ambitious, they are planning on taking down yonkous down. They grew so much in strength in a matter of two years.  I know your views about the SNs, I know you call them rookies <.<, but they are not rookies anymore. You'll see <.<

EDIT: and what Zorofangirl said, if a commander couldn't pwn Moria, whom current Luffy would probably one shoot, then meh lol


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 22, 2013)

i'm not saying they are going to push them to limits on their own

but they outnumber that team lol, so i think you went too far in saying that the remaining SN and remaining warlords would ''wipe the floor with them'', which is the only issue i had, even if the SNs beat them.


all Curiel was doing was standing right in front of Moriah. It wasn't a literal clash like the VAs and allied captains, or an inevitable standoff like akainu and the commanders.

And Curiel's lack of strength does not reflect on the rest of them, just as how Atmos' weak performance against Doflamingo, someone who can one shot Smoker, does not spell negatively for the rest of the Commanders, when it is just illogical for them to be weaker than the allied captains.


----------

